# Skim coat help



## Chris72787 (Jul 28, 2018)

I recently had a few rooms skim coated sure to lots of nails popping and bad tape job. I'm wondering is it normal when u run my hands on the wall that it feels wavy and has high and low spots. I spent a lot of money and am concerned it will show once painted. Thanks


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

it will show on light changes as our eyes see differently through the day
sorry to say


----------

